# Found a Lone Star TICK on Gucci yesterday



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I should say THREE lone star ticks all clustered within an inch apart UNDER her chin 

ARRGHH! One was halfway engorged and hard, the other 2 hadn't gotten as good of a grip on her to blow up like that..or so it appeared. I am so skeeved out. They could NOT have picked a better place for me to find them because I rub her under her chin all the time and usually I end up picking out couscous from her dinner off her fur..which will sometime stick and I felt it and woke my DH up and we plucked them all off..poor thing, she knew she had something on her because she was trying to sniff the thing like crazy when we pulled it out with a tweezer.

I did a little research and although I forgot to get a picture before DH flushed the darned thing...I am 99% sure it was a lone star tick based on the pictures online, the good news is that MOST websites don't think this particular tick passes lyme..but they seem to not know too much about tick born illness anyways, I read so many conflicting opinions on it.

We did get her a lyme immunization before we took her to Turks and Caicos and that was a little under 3 years ago..so I hope she still has some antibodies if the thing is disease ridden.

I took her off of frontline over a year ago and only give her the Trifexis (flea and heartworm pill) and then use citronella shampoos during flea season but its clear she may need to go on some type of tick repellent (?) Any suggestions? The non toxic ones I'd prefer, but I would ultimately prefer to not ever EVER have to pull a tick off of her or another human being or animal again..GROSS.. :behindsofa::help: Nasty little demonic bug!  The bug guy is coming this morning to spray for spider mites in the backyard (tiny little bitty Red mites that seem to be popular the last few years in this region)...I suppose I can ask him, although, that might be more of a lawn treatment..idk.

MY Dh and I just argued the other day, he is opposed to me putting up a bird feeder or bird house because he says it would bring more ticks to the yard (Through birds and squirrels and bunnies and other outdoor things that carry ticks) and so far, I have let him win this argument and I haven't put one up...and it seems to have not prevented a tick bite.

They could NOT have been on her for more than 72 hours, or since she got her bath Saturday afternoon, I combed out a bunch of mats under her chin and neck and I certainly would've seen them, so she had to have gotten them in our back yard because she hasn't been on a walk or anywhere else..its been too rainy  Do they live in clusters? Its so weird to me that there were 3 in one little small area of her chin, less than .5 inches apart.

I seem to have rambled and rambled...but any suggestions I'd love? I suppose I will go search the forum for ideas as well Thanks, my friends!! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Things happen, just hope for the best. Under the chin is a nice hiding place! I have never seen that many in one place, glad you found them. When you get her Heart Worm blood test for her, they will find out if she has Lymes. (((((((Hugs)))))))))


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Things happen, just hope for the best. Under the chin is a nice hiding place! I have never seen that many in one place, glad you found them. When you get her Heart Worm blood test for her, they will find out if she has Lymes. (((((((Hugs)))))))))


Well, you have to ask for both... It's not automatic. Also, it has to be several weeks after the bite before you could test for Lyme, as it's the presence of antibodies that the test looks for. I don't believe Lone Star ticks carry Lyme, but they can carry other diseases.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I should say THREE lone star ticks all clustered within an inch apart UNDER her chin
> 
> ARRGHH! One was halfway engorged and hard, the other 2 hadn't gotten as good of a grip on her to blow up like that..or so it appeared. I am so skeeved out. They could NOT have picked a better place for me to find them because I rub her under her chin all the time and usually I end up picking out couscous from her dinner off her fur..which will sometime stick and I felt it and woke my DH up and we plucked them all off..poor thing, she knew she had something on her because she was trying to sniff the thing like crazy when we pulled it out with a tweezer.
> 
> ...


I would NOT put up bird feeders. One of the prime targets for ticks is mice, and bird food attracts mice. (birds and squirrels are not as common targets because they spend much less time on the grass)

These tick tubes are proving to be HUGELY effective in cutting down tick infestations in areas where mice are a prime vector. The mice use the fluffy "bedding" in the tube for their nests, the bedding transfers insecticide to the baby mice, and the ticks die!

http://www.ticktubes.com/

I've started using Natural Defense Flea and Tick spray on Kodi this year, when he's out in areas I think ticks are likely to be a problem. I decided to try it after using their carpet flea powder effectively at one point. It is all essential oils... no chemical pesticides. It's VERY strong-smelling... he smells sort of like a spice cabinet after i put it on him, and you do have to re-apply regularly. But it seems to be working!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

AGH.... ticks!!!!! They are an epidemic around here. Unfortunately there's no way I can't use a topical flea/tick/mosquito control around here. I'm in PA and the winters have been so mild we have ticks year round. I find that the ticks aren't too smart either, they seem to gravitate to Timmy's eyebrow area, behind his ears or his armpits, all of which are either easily viewed or scratched daily. I had Timmy tested for Lyme a couple times all were negative. I was told that ticks won't latch on until after about 24hrs but I'm skeptical about that. I've taken quite a few off just crawling on both him and myself just after going out to make a pee. When the do latch on sometimes it's a pain to try and get them off. I saw this tick key thing I might give a try although recently when I've found them they haven't hunkered down yet.

http://www.amazon.com/THE-TICK-KEY-The-Tick/dp/B000R1D3KQ


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> AGH.... ticks!!!!! They are an epidemic around here. Unfortunately there's no way I can't use a topical flea/tick/mosquito control around here. I'm in PA and the winters have been so mild we have ticks year round. I find that the ticks aren't too smart either, they seem to gravitate to Timmy's eyebrow area, behind his ears or his armpits, all of which are either easily viewed or scratched daily. I had Timmy tested for Lyme a couple times all were negative. I was told that ticks won't latch on until after about 24hrs but I'm skeptical about that. I've taken quite a few off just crawling on both him and myself just after going out to make a pee. When the do latch on sometimes it's a pain to try and get them off. I saw this tick key thing I might give a try although recently when I've found them they haven't hunkered down yet.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/THE-TICK-KEY-The-Tick/dp/B000R1D3KQ


Actually, the climbing toward the head and arm pits thing is built-in instinctively for a very good reason (from the tick's evolutionary perspective) these are the areas where the blood vessels are closest to the surface. (more than you probably wanted to know, I'm sure! )

I agree with you, though... *I HATE TICKS!!!*:ban:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes way more!!! Yuck. They should offer an "I hate ticks" smilie.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I use the method recommended by the CDC: tweezers. The link offers instructions.

http://www.cdc.gov/ticks/removing_a_tick.html


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I cringe at the thought of those disgusting things! Poor Gucci.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Lots of good tips so far, and Rosie, thanks for posting that link.
I hadn't thought about a tick gravitating to certain areas of a dog, but I suppose every living thing has their own survival instincts to some extent..I can't imagine a tick having a speck of a brain, but bugs do have the instinct to run and locate food sources...so it is something to ponder..

Karen, I will try some of the spray, I had a water bottle with a little citronella scent that I was using periodically but not daily, same premise..but it only works if you are vigilent about using it I suppose..lol

soooooo gross. ugh little blood sucking nuisances be gone!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ugh, I was cleaning Riley's face 2 weeks ago and saw a perfect little bullseye under his chin. I couldn't believe it, no tick just the bullseye.. It was so perfectly symmetrical, it could have been a tattoo-I didn't realize dogs got the bullseye. The vet says we have to wait 6 weeks to give him a lyme test.

He's on Frontline but I decided against giving him the lyme vaccine because Piper had a reaction (big mistake that I now feel guilty about!) I'm hoping for the best


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Thanks everyone! Lots of good tips so far, and Rosie, thanks for posting that link.
> I hadn't thought about a tick gravitating to certain areas of a dog, but I suppose every living thing has their own survival instincts to some extent..I can't imagine a tick having a speck of a brain, but bugs do have the instinct to run and locate food sources...so it is something to ponder..


Yeah, I doubt there's much "brain power" involved!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pipersmom said:


> Ugh, I was cleaning Riley's face 2 weeks ago and saw a perfect little bullseye under his chin. I couldn't believe it, no tick just the bullseye.. It was so perfectly symmetrical, it could have been a tattoo-I didn't realize dogs got the bullseye. The vet says we have to wait 6 weeks to give him a lyme test.
> 
> He's on Frontline but I decided against giving him the lyme vaccine because Piper had a reaction (big mistake that I now feel guilty about!) I'm hoping for the best


I thought dogs didn't get a bullseye either. Maybe it's just that we usually can't see it through the hair.

I would NOT beat yourself up over not giving the Lyme vaccine. It is not that effective (he could have gotten Lyme even if he'd HAD the shot!) and then you would also have to worry about bad side effects from the shot.

We live in a Lyme hot-bed, (my horse is currently being treated for Lyme after coming up mildly lame and having a positive Lyme titer) and Kodi will NEVER have a Lyme shot. Instead, I am as careful as possible about ticks, quick to address any possible Lyme-like symptoms, and test at least annually for Lyme, whether he has symptoms or not.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Found several more articles. Googled phrase 

WHERE ARE TICKS MOST LIKELY TO BE ON DOG. 

I read that they are most likely to be on the front legs, head and chest. That the lips should be checked! Ohmy!! Have more to study, but wanted to post while I remember to. We found one crawling up my grandson's leg the other day.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

We also live in an area high in deer ticks- and a few of our neighbors & their dogs have been treated for Lyme. I started using Vectra as the frontline didn't seem to do much at all. But after Lincoln's first groom (about 10 days after I applied the Vectra) I have since found 2-3 ticks latched on and very much alive...ugh...
So, not sure what shampoo the groomer used but the 2 types I use (tropiclean and biogroom) supposedly do not interrfere with the tick treatments but not sure if this is really true or not. 

Karen, the natural defense spray sounds great and I'd love to add it but do you use it in addition to a topical treatment? The web site says not to but not sure if they mean all if their products or not? 

These ticks are so nasty and since Lyme is very much in our neighborhood I want to protect Lincoln and us!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

That sounds positively disgusting. I haven't ever seen a tick and I hope it stays that way...I can't stand bugs especially bloodsuckers. Hope everything is fine and no repeats. Eeeewwwwwwww.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

fishtwinslink said:


> We also live in an area high in deer ticks- and a few of our neighbors & their dogs have been treated for Lyme. I started using Vectra as the frontline didn't seem to do much at all. But after Lincoln's first groom (about 10 days after I applied the Vectra) I have since found 2-3 ticks latched on and very much alive...ugh...
> So, not sure what shampoo the groomer used but the 2 types I use (tropiclean and biogroom) supposedly do not interrfere with the tick treatments but not sure if this is really true or not.
> 
> Karen, the natural defense spray sounds great and I'd love to add it but do you use it in addition to a topical treatment? The web site says not to but not sure if they mean all if their products or not?
> ...


Unfortunately, if you live in an area with ticks, they pretty much a fact of life. Even the best preventatives are not 100%, and you will still find embedded ticks from time to time. SUPPOSEDLY, things like Frontline kill them once embedded, before they have time to transmit disease. But there are two problems with that. First, I'm not sure I really believe it, and second, if you have a dog like mine, who has a bad reaction to the tick bite itself, killing it after it has bitten is pretty useless. That's why I switched to Advantix, which has a repellent as well as a tick killing chemical in it.

I can't say for sure that the Natural Defense spray will do the trick by itself, and all season. I've only been using it for a few weeks, and there was probably some overlap with his last dose of Advantix for the first week or two. I haven't had a tick on him since I started using it, but it has been pretty wet. The vet told me that ticks are worst when it's warm and dry. I won't truly believe until I've used it for the whole season, but so far, I'm holding off using any more Advantix until I see how it goes.

IMO, the BEST defense against the transmission of tick-borne diseases is the same for animals as it is for people... very careful, DAILY head to toe checks for ticks, no matter what other preventive measures you are using. Twice daily during times when ticks are plentiful, and right after you come home from any walk through wooded areas or long grass/weeds. The biggest problem is that deer ticks are so tiny, they are hard to find. (smaller than a flea, by far... more the size of flea dirt)

The Natural Defense spray isn't very expensive, and I can't see how it can hurt them as long as you keep it out of their eyes and nose. (I've been spraying a cloth and wiping Kodi's face with it, because the spray is strong-smelling enough that it makes him sneeze) So I'll give it a try, and see how it works for now!


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

Good advice sounds like the natural defense is worth at least trying! Tick checks daily is just part of the routine for all of us!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Ugh, I was cleaning Riley's face 2 weeks ago and saw a perfect little bullseye under his chin. I couldn't believe it, no tick just the bullseye.. It was so perfectly symmetrical, it could have been a tattoo-I didn't realize dogs got the bullseye. The vet says we have to wait 6 weeks to give him a lyme test.
> 
> He's on Frontline but I decided against giving him the lyme vaccine because Piper had a reaction (big mistake that I now feel guilty about!) I'm hoping for the best


I really didnt want to give her the lyme at the time, but it was a requirement to take her out of the country on vacation to an island where they have no rabies or lyme  I'm not even sure it would work...

I did look on the lips and I can see how that would be the perfect hiding place with the darker skin.

I find the chin a good spot it is impossible for the dogs to bite them off themselves w/o help...whereas if they were on the legs they could nip at them

Kara


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

krandall, would like to know if the Natural Defense spray leaves a greasy residue on the coat, as I've read about in reviews. Ugh to that, but will do whatever is necessary. Found a tick on myself two days ago, attached, then caught one that was crawling up Lola's leg yesterday evening. 

A note: ticks are very hard bodied. It's hard to crush them to death. I drop into a bowl or ashtray and burn them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ticks are SO gross, just the feeling of the tweezers pressing against their hard little shells skeeves me out to no end ..argh..nothing like them.

She's a little scabbed over where they were, but no 'ring' yet. I had the yard treated for ticks the very next day, but they could be in the flower/bush bed anyways, who knows...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RosieW said:


> krandall, would like to know if the Natural Defense spray leaves a greasy residue on the coat, as I've read about in reviews. Ugh to that, but will do whatever is necessary. Found a tick on myself two days ago, attached, then caught one that was crawling up Lola's leg yesterday evening.
> 
> A note: ticks are very hard bodied. It's hard to crush them to death. I drop into a bowl or ashtray and burn them.


I haven't found it to be greasy, but I spray it VERY lightly... It's VERY strong smelling, I don't think you need a lot.

Yes, ticks are very hard to kill by crushing unless engorged, at which point it's totally GROSS! I usually flush them in the house. In the barn, we keep a jar of alcohol, and when pulling them off the horses, just toss them in the jar. When it gets too full, we toss the whole jar. We don't have any ashtrays or paraphenalia for burning, but that, of course, would work too.:flame:


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

*Ticks on 11 week old puppy*



krandall said:


> Unfortunately, if you live in an area with ticks, they pretty much a fact of life. Even the best preventatives are not 100%, and you will still find embedded ticks from time to time. SUPPOSEDLY, things like Frontline kill them once embedded, before they have time to transmit disease. But there are two problems with that. First, I'm not sure I really believe it, and second, if you have a dog like mine, who has a bad reaction to the tick bite itself, killing it after it has bitten is pretty useless. That's why I switched to Advantix, which has a repellent as well as a tick killing chemical in it.
> 
> I can't say for sure that the Natural Defense spray will do the trick by itself, and all season. I've only been using it for a few weeks, and there was probably some overlap with his last dose of Advantix for the first week or two. I haven't had a tick on him since I started using it, but it has been pretty wet. The vet told me that ticks are worst when it's warm and dry. I won't truly believe until I've used it for the whole season, but so far, I'm holding off using any more Advantix until I see how it goes.
> 
> ...


I just searched the forum for info on ticks and came upon this conversation. I found 2 ticks on my 10 week old puppy before leaving my lake house and now, a week later, 1 more. Argh! I hate ticks! These are tiny much like a small bead. And as I've read about location, they've all been shoulder, near under arm and last one was upper chest. Blood sucking pests! 

Karen, I wanted to ask if the Natural Defense spray has worked over the summer? Also I saw some Natural Defense yard spray today while picking up puppy food. I'm trying to stay away from chemicals but in this case it's a double edged sword. Ticks carry so many diseases. We're viligant about checking our new puppy, too. 
Tomorrow, I'm taking her to the vet but wanted to ask the forum about Advantix or other tick medication, natural sprays so I can make an informed decision. 

Thanks so much for helping,
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> I just searched the forum for info on ticks and came upon this conversation. I found 2 ticks on my 10 week old puppy before leaving my lake house and now, a week later, 1 more. Argh! I hate ticks! These are tiny much like a small bead. And as I've read about location, they've all been shoulder, near under arm and last one was upper chest. Blood sucking pests!
> 
> Karen, I wanted to ask if the Natural Defense spray has worked over the summer? Also I saw some Natural Defense yard spray today while picking up puppy food. I'm trying to stay away from chemicals but in this case it's a double edged sword. Ticks carry so many diseases. We're viligant about checking our new puppy, too.
> Tomorrow, I'm taking her to the vet but wanted to ask the forum about Advantix or other tick medication, natural sprays so I can make an informed decision.
> ...


I did put Advantix on him one more time before leaving for the national specialty. I had no idea what sorts of places we'd find to walk them on the way, and wanted to be cautious. So that means I've put it on him twice this season, once in April, and once the beginning of August. I don't believe that most people need to apply the topicals as often as it says on the box... I have routinely only used it every 6 weeks apart in the past, on vet recommendation. But I DON'T believe that it can possibly last for 3 months. So I have to believe that using Natural Defense when we walk in the woods or heavy undergrowth is protecting him. He hasn't had a tick all summer. (now, wait, just because I said that, he'll get one!!!ound


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

krandall said:


> I did put Advantix on him one more time before leaving for the national specialty. I had no idea what sorts of places we'd find to walk them on the way, and wanted to be cautious. So that means I've put it on him twice this season, once in April, and once the beginning of August. I don't believe that most people need to apply the topicals as often as it says on the box... I have routinely only used it every 6 weeks apart in the past, on vet recommendation. But I DON'T believe that it can possibly last for 3 months. So I have to believe that using Natural Defense when we walk in the woods or heavy undergrowth is protecting him. He hasn't had a tick all summer. (now, wait, just because I said that, he'll get one!!!ound


Karen,
Thank you for the tick treatment timeline. It's very helpful. Every 45 days is a good number for prevention. Maggie probably picked up the ticks at our lake house in NC. We have neighbors to the west of our house but non to the east. It's a wooded area and undeveloped. Our daughters dog hasn't picked up any ticks while at the lake but she's not in potty training and running in and out with me :spy: constantly watching. :behindsofa: 
Hope Kodi stays tick free! 
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oops! Just to be clear, I'm quite certain that the Advantix alone would NOT have prtected him for 45 days. I think he was OK because I used the Natural Defense in between, any time we were in suspect areas.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

krandall said:


> Oops! Just to be clear, I'm quite certain that the Advantix alone would NOT have prtected him for 45 days. I think he was OK because I used the Natural Defense in between, any time we were in suspect areas.


Oh yes, I agree and that's the way I read it. No worries. Natural defense is available at Care-A-Lot near me. So far, we're tick free again for now... Also, we don't have fleas at our house in Yorktown or at our NC lake house. Ticks will probably always a be a problem. :hurt:

Thanks again,
Jeanne


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Celesthav said:


> Oh yes, I agree and that's the way I read it. No worries. Natural defense is available at Care-A-Lot near me. So far, we're tick free again for now... Also, we don't have fleas at our house in Yorktown or at our NC lake house. Ticks will probably always a be a problem. :hurt:
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jeanne


TOTALLY off topic here, but I noticed you mentioned Yorktown ... I just had some friends close on a house there, on Woodland Dr!!
AND my dad served on the USS Yorktown during the Vietnam war 

:focus:


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

TilliesMom said:


> TOTALLY off topic here, but I noticed you mentioned Yorktown ... I just had some friends close on a house there, on Woodland Dr!!
> AND my dad served on the USS Yorktown during the Vietnam war
> 
> :focus:


Your friends will enjoy Yorktown. They're about 5 miles from where I live. I'm over near NASA. Very impressive ship your dad was on. My husband and I toured the USS Yorktown-CV-10 in SC during our honeymoon many years ago. 
Take care,
Jeanne


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Not on my Gucci girl! Kara, just keep an eye on her. And if she shows anything unusual get her on antibiotics for a minimum of 30 days. Don't wait for testing--Lonestar and dog ticks don't transmit Lyme. But it doesn't mean they don't transmit other TBD'S. As my vet says, there are only a few we know to test for, there are probably so many more that have yet to discovered.

I know you remember when Cash was so sick six years ago... 3500 dollars of testing showed nothing ... But two antibiotics got him better.

So even if it is 3, 6, 12 months from now... Don't forget she was bit, if she is showing any symptoms of lethargy, fever, joint or neck pain, or change in behavior.

Here's a bit on Stari, the Lyme like disease known to come from lone star ticks.

http://www.tickinfo.com/lonestartick.htm

But all that being said not every tick carries disease, and not every person or dog ever shows symptoms... The immune system just takes care of it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oops just saw this was a few months old. Hopefully all is just fine with Gucci.


----------

